# Old Dexter Distilling,Co 1gal. jug



## dollarbill (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey all
   Thought I was going to get a chance to buy a few pieces of Home town History today but it fell though . Man was I bummed when I found that they had been sold for far less that what I was prepaired to pay.But I did score this stoneware  Old Dexter Distilling ,Co. Butler,Ky.1gal canteen like jug which has a Pat date Aug 11 1891 (Its hard to read).Its a little ruff but for 30.00 buck I feel I got a pretty good deal.
  Thanks for looking and any extra info or comments any one may have.
      bill


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 7, 2011)

There was a little extra something inside.I could hear what I thought was a stone or something rattling inside .I had to work a little to get what it was out .Looks to be a hand knotted sting of glass beads that had been coated to look like pearls .
   Thanks agian for any info anyone may have.
    bill


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 7, 2011)

To show the size.


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 8, 2011)

From the top.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey William,

 Seventh night salutations. You know you got a remarkably great deal there, right? I think you could turn that guy around for some fast cash. 

 Did'ya see this Cowan's Auction result?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Butler, Kentucky, Old Dexter Distilling Company, salt glazed, stoneware jug. The flat portions are unglazed, one side reads PAT AUG 11 1891, other side embossed with decoration of fruit on a branch; ht. 11 in., dia 9 in.
 Condition: Slight mold cracks and imperfections before firing....KENTUCKY OLD DEXTER DISTILLING JUG
 Price Realized: $235.00
 Auction: 2010, The American Scene, Oct. 9" From.

 This one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "BUTLER, KENTUCKY 1891 WHISKEY JUG	Salt glazed jug with embossed lettering reads "Packed and Warranted Pure By the Old Dexter Dist Co., Distillers, Butler, KY, Pat. Aug 11, 1891".  10" line to body, otherwise good condition.  11" h x 9" w.  EST. $100. - $300. SOLD $159.50" From.

 Pre-Pro has them listed as, 

 "THE OLD DEXTER DISTILLERY
 Covington, KY.
 1890-1916

 The distillery (RD #22, 6th District) was located near Butler, KY.

 The company used the brand names:
 "Arlington", "Holmesdale Rye", "Quaker Seal", and "Target Rye."

 Business name timeline:
 The Old Dexter Distillery (1890-1898), Old Dexter Distilling Co. (1900-1916)

 Address timeline:
 Pendleton Co. Ky., 15 W 7 th (1890), Butler, Pendleton Co. Ky., 527 Madison Ave (1892-1895), 25-27 Park Place (1897-1906), 20-22 E Pike (1908-1916)

 Business category timeline (abbreviations decoded below):
 D, W

 Years that company appeared in directories
 Years directories were consulted
 Covington directory notes

 Appearance in directories:
 1890, 1892, 1895, 1897, 1898, 1900, 1902, 1904, 1906, 1908, 1910, 1912, 1914, 1916

 Directories consulted:
 1867, 1874, 1878, 1880, 1882, 1886, 1888, 1890, 1892, 1895, 1897, 1898, 1900, 1902, 1904, 1906, 1908, 1910, 1912, 1914, 1916, 1918" From.

 This two tone model with the tuck & roll upholstery i
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For sale, here for $250.

 Good eye, William.


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the great info .I saw about the sale at Cowans after I had bought it. It looks to be the same style and size. I also found an ebay sale of a  quart and less ornate one that went for a little less than 60.00 before I bought this one .So I figured I was doing well when the guy jumped on the 30.00 bucks I offered. As for making a buck on it myself looks like the wifes wants this one unless I can get some one to trade me a real good ink or two.Then I'll have to slide out and buy that new 380 Sig Sauer shes been wanting in return.
 Thanks agian for the great info.
      bill
 P.S. any ideal what kind of fruit thats suppost to be .
   Apple blossoms maybe.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 8, 2011)

> There was a little extra something inside.I could hear what I thought was a stone or something rattling inside


 That happened to me but it was just a family of dead mice.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 8, 2011)

Bummer about the bum deal, but that jug's a beauty, DB!


----------



## toddrandolph (Jan 8, 2011)

This jug reminds me a lot of some pieces I've seen by Weeks Pottery in Akron,but I don't know enough to say for sure if that's where it is from.


----------



## optivo1981 (Nov 15, 2012)

Howdy I know this is an old post I'm replying to, but I was wondering if there is a name for the brownish pattern of color on the top of the jug and handle? I have a similar stoneware jug with that same thing on it, and I was wondering what it is? Any help would be appreciated!

 John


----------



## SODIGGER (Nov 15, 2012)

Great find DB.


----------



## druggistnut (Nov 15, 2012)

> any ideal what kind of fruit thats suppost to be


 They look like big, fat Boysenberries.
 Bill

 PS  You should make sure those pearls aren't real...


----------



## druggistnut (Nov 15, 2012)

I meant Blueberries, not Boysenberries. Boysenberries look like Blackcaps, or raspberries.


----------



## druggistnut (Nov 15, 2012)

http://whatscookingamerica.net/History/HuckleberryHistory.htm

 They look a lot like Huckleberries, too, except for the seams.
 Bill


----------

